# Το Νόμπελ λογοτεχνίας 2013 θα απονεμηθεί την Πέμπτη 10/10. Στο μεταξύ...



## drsiebenmal (Oct 8, 2013)

... ο Γκάρντιαν γράφει:

*Nobel literature prize: odds slashed on Jon Fosse following surge in bets*

'Bigger than average' punts on 100/1 Norwegian days before award forces bookies to suspend betting and cut to 14/1

A late development in the betting on this year's Nobel prize in literature has seen a "dramatic" shortening of odds on an outsider, the Norwegian author and dramatist Jon Fosse, while Japanese novelist Haruki Murakami continued as favourite to win the prize .

*Ladbrokes* suspended betting temporarily after a sudden flurry of bets on Fosse, who is best-known in the UK as a playwright (his play I am the Wind was described as "cryptically haunting" by Michael Billington when it was staged at London's Young Vic in 2011).

A Ladbrokes spokesman said: "There were quite a few bigger-than-average bets in Fosse's home country of Norway – nothing untoward, but he was well-backed so we cut the odds from 100/1 first to 33/1, and then to 14/1. It was quite a dramatic tumble, especially for an outsider."

He added that bookmakers were more sensitive to sudden movement in odds "with a prize like this. There are lots of contenders and the prices are high, say 100/1. It's a big liability and it can quickly stack up." Bookmakers often suspend trading if unusual patterns of betting occur, in order to recalibrate prices.

Bets are being taken again now by Ladbrokes; Murakami is favourite with odds of 3/1, Joyce Carol Oates is second-favourite, at 6/1, followed by the Hungarian Peter Nadas at 7/1, and South Korean Ko Un and Algerian Assia Djebar, both at 10/1.

William Hill also suspended betting on the prize at the weekend. A spokesman said that the mystery surrounding the decision-making, including the timing of the final selection, meant that it was at risk of "losing a lot of money". Traditionally the Swedish Academy, which awards the Nobel prize in literature, times the announcement for the week before the Booker prize, meaning that the winner could be unveiled next week. A full timetable of science prizes has already been announced.

The Swedish Academy of 18 members – writers, poets, literary scholars and others – decide on the winner after a summer acquainting themselves with the works of the five or so writers in contention. On the Nobel prize website, Peter Englund, permanent secretary of the Swedish Academy, said: "We try to contact the person who received the award about half an hour before the decision is announced."

He added that the most-criticised award may have been the prize to Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn in 1970. "It was very criticised at the time, not in the least from the Soviet side, but also in Sweden."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 10, 2013)

The *Nobel Prize in Literature 2013* was awarded to *Alice Munro* "master of the contemporary short story".

Στη *Βιβλιονέτ* θα βρούμε έργα της με το όνομά της να αποδίδεται ως Άλις Μονρό, Άλις Μάνρο και Άλις Μούνρο...


----------



## nickel (Oct 10, 2013)

Η σωστή προφορά είναι *Μανρόου*. Ελάχιστοι γράφουν το απλούστερο *Μανρό* και πολλοί προτιμούν το *Μονρό*.

Το παρήγορο είναι ότι ο εκδοτικός οίκος και η μεταφράστρια πέρασαν από το Χριστέ-και-Παναγιά _Μούνρο_ στο _Μονρό_.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2013)

...
Για όσους έχουν χρόνο για παιχνίδι, *Find the Authors!*



Among hundreds of letters, the names of Literature Laureates are hidden. Pick a period and search for the authors mentioned on the list beside the puzzle. The names may be written in all directions. When you've found a name, mark it with the mouse button down.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 10, 2013)

nickel said:


> Η σωστή προφορά είναι *Μανρόου*. Ελάχιστοι γράφουν το απλούστερο *Μανρό* και πολλοί προτιμούν το *Μονρό*.
> 
> Το παρήγορο είναι ότι ο εκδοτικός οίκος και η μεταφράστρια πέρασαν από το Χριστέ-και-Παναγιά _Μούνρο_ στο _Μονρό_.



Όπως άλλωστε έχουμε πει κι εδώ, για το ομόηχο Munroe.


----------



## MAKIS (Oct 12, 2013)

Δεν θέλω να μάθω πώς λέγεται (το προφιτερόλ) θέλω να το φάω. Αθάνατος Ελληνικός και Αμερικανικός κινηματογράφος...


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2013)

MAKIS said:


> Δεν θέλω να μάθω πώς λέγεται (το προφιτερόλ) θέλω να το φάω. Αθάνατος Ελληνικός και Αμερικανικός κινηματογράφος...



:lol::lol: :up:


----------



## theopeppas (Oct 13, 2013)

Η σωστή προφορά, αν πρέπει κανείς να σταθεί ..ιστορικά, είναι Μανρό. Το επώνυμο είναι σαφώς Σκωτικό και ανάγεται στον 11o αιώνα όταν ο Ντόναλντ Μανρό (γιος Ιρλανδού πολέμαρχου, για να είμαστε απόλυτα δίκαιοι εάν διαμαρτυρηθεί κανείς φίλος της Ιρλανδίας και της Ιστορίας!) λαμβάνει φέουδο στην Β.Σκωτία από τον Βασιλέα Μάλκολμ Β προτού αποθάνει εν έτει 1126. Έκτοτε η φατρία (Clan) των Μανρό έχει να επιδείξει πολλούς στρατιωτικούς, καλλιτέχνες, επιστήμονες (και έναν ..ποδοσφαιριστή εάν μου συγχωρεθεί το πάθος για το Βρετανικό ποδόσφαιρο, τον Φρανκ Μανρό της Γουλβς μεταξυ 1968 και 1977) Ο δεινός ορειβάτης Sir Hugh Munro (1856-1919) ήταν ο πρώτος που κατέγραψε, με επιστημονική ακρίβεια, όλα τα βουνά της Σκωτίας, με ορισμό το ύψος άνω των 3,000 ποδών (914 μέτρα περίπου) Έκτοτε αυτά ονομάζονται Munros και οι φαν του είδους συχνά συγκρίνουν τα επιτεύγματά τους (υπήρξα αυτήκοος μάρτυς στην Σκωτία) με φράσεις όπως "Έχω ανέβει σε 123 Munros.." "Θέλω άλλα 5 Munros για να πιάσω τα 200..." κοκ 
Στον Τελευταίο των Μοϊκανών, ο Βρετανός Συνταγματάρχης, πατέρας της Κόρας και Αλίκης (Alice) λέγεται Munro αν και σε παλιές Ελληνικές μεταφράσεις θα το δει κανείς να αποδίδεται Μούνρο, Μάνρο, Μονρόε κττ
Θα ήταν ωραία ..ιστορία, ή φήμη, η Alice Munro η οποία στο βιβλίο, εν αντιθέσει με το φιλμ, επιβιώνει και παντρεύεται (το έργο διαδραματίζεται στον Καναδά, μην ξεχνάμε) και μετά δυό αιώνες, ομώνυμη απόγονός της γίνεται συγγραφέας και φτάνει στο Νομπελ!
Αλλά, όπως διάβασα στο Διαδίκτυο Μανρό δεν είναι το πατρικό όνομα της Νομπελίστριας, αλλά το επώνυμο του συζύγου της...κρίμα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2013)

Καλησπέρα, theo, και καλωσόρισες. Δεν την ήξερα την ιστορία του ορειβάτη. Και να που του έφτιαξαν και λήμμα στο OED:

*Munro* _Mountaineering_.
(mʌnˈrəʊ) 

Name applied to Scottish mountains of at least 3,000 feet after Sir H. T. Munro, who published a list of all such peaks in the Journal of the Scottish Mountaineering Club for 1891. 

   1903 _Jrnl. Scottish Mountaineering Club_ VII. 366 The view from the top was magnificent, all the big Munros in the neighbourhood showing up clear and resplendent.    1972 D. Haston In _High Places_ i. 3 These [sc. ‘the bigger hills of Scotland’] are relatively small, mostly around 3,000 feet, and called ‘Munros’.    1973 Sillar & Meyler _Skye_ x. 188 Between then [sc. 1889] and 1891 H. T. Munro—later Sir Hugh Munro—listed Scottish peaks over 3,000 ft.‥ These are known among Scottish mountaineers as ‘Munros’.

Ως προς την προφορά βλέπουμε κι εδώ ότι το τονιζόμενο τελικό -ο είναι συνήθως «όου», άλλο αν το απλοποιούμε εμείς στη μεταγραφή. 

Όσο για την καταγωγή της Καναδέζας νομπελίστριας, δηλώνω απόλυτη άγνοια αλλά το οικογενειακό της, Laidlaw, είναι κι αυτό, όπως διαβάζω, από Σκωτία μεριά.


----------

